# Millennial Views



## The Apologetic Thomas (Oct 22, 2012)

I've been studying Revelation lately and I just want to take a good look at all of the Millennial views.
As of right now I am pre-Millennial (not dispensational), but lately I'm not as sure as I originally was.
Can any of you help me out? Are there any books that you might recommend that have arguments from all sides? I would love any help in pursuit of the truth.

Right now I can say that I believe in the 1000 year literal reign of Christ from the throne of David in Israel. This will occur after the tribulation and before the last judgment.

Thanks so much.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Oct 22, 2012)

For postmillennialism, check out Keith Mathison's book, _Postmillennialism: An Eschatology of Hope_. He also has an 800-pager on eschatology more broadly, but I haven't read that.

For amillennialism, Kim Riddlebarger's book will be helpful: _Amillennialism_


----------



## mvdm (Oct 22, 2012)

Dr. Cornel Venema's "The Promise of the Future" is a seminal work reviewed very favorably by Keith Mathison here:

Banner of Truth Trust General Articles


----------



## Fogetaboutit (Oct 22, 2012)

If you have problems understanding how somebody could interpret scriptures without a "literal" thousand years reign of Christ on Earth I suggest you read the following article

The Spiritual Significance of Numbers in Scripture

Then you could read the following

Exposition of Revelation Chapter Twenty


There are numerous articles which explain many eschatological question here, they are all from an amillennial point of view. I haven't read them all but I have read many and I found them helpfull to understand prophetic books and answer many of the questions I had concerning eschatology. I too was primarily exposed to Dispensational Premil when I first started to look at eschatology and then when I saw the many issues it had I adopted more of a Historic Premil vue until I found some issues with a historicist interpretation of prophecy.

Eschatology - Center For Biblical Theology and Eschatology


----------



## JonathanHunt (Oct 22, 2012)

this book is simply excellent

Worthy Is the Lamb: Ray Summers: 9780805420746: Amazon.com: Books


----------

